
Show HN: Tired of Lorem Ipsum, I made my own generator with badass movie quotes - Kovah
https://github.com/Kovah/DevLorem
======
BorisMelnik
I think all of these are really great, and really crafty. I went to use one of
these one time and it was even harder to explain than Lorem Ipsum.

"That is not what I want my website to say"

"Why is my website in Latin"

"My website / app / program is not about movie quotes."

The closest one that I'd actually use is probably "corporate ipsum" or
something like that.

~~~
Kovah
Here you go:
[https://github.com/Kovah/CorporateLorem](https://github.com/Kovah/CorporateLorem)

------
Kristine1975
> "f __*ck " instead of "fuck"

Really badass...

~~~
Zekio
censorship of words seems kinda useless, people will still read it like it
wasn't censored anyway, so why would he even censor it

------
mc_hammer
why is this not in my ide already? should be a key selling feature!

------
sktguha
how about generating sentences based on cfg rules ?

